# Does it mean it's being shipped?



## chris888222 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi,
I have purchased two supercard dstwos from ShopTemp and its status became shipped and I got my tracking number.

In it, it states:
Destination - Singapore
The item (RB214038165HK) was posted on 12-Oct-2010 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee

But, I have seen this in another post:
Outward Registered Letter 

Destination - Netherlands
The item (RB198992985HK) left Hong Kong for its destination on 8-Sep-2010

Does this mean my card is shipped or still in Hong Kong?
Thanks!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 18, 2010)

It's probably been shipped, but it takes a while for the data to be updated. Like when I got my Acekard, it said it was still in Hong Kong. Yet the very next day, I got it.

Either the data still has to be entered at post offices, or it's waiting at a post office.


----------



## Costello (Oct 18, 2010)

hi,

1) you posted in the wrong forum

2) order-specific questions shouldn't be asked, it's better to contact the customer support.

3) to answer your question, I don't think it's gone out of hong kong yet.
There probably arent many planes that go to your country so it's still awaiting...


----------



## Skiller23 (Oct 18, 2010)

it is like my case, guess there aren't much planes going to my country =)
or it's as ShadowSoldier said


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 18, 2010)

how long would you have to wait? I'm a little worried...


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 18, 2010)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Destination - Singapore
> The item (RB214038165HK) was posted on 12-Oct-2010 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee



Actually, this status was already up on HK Post tracking for 6 days (4 days if excluding Saturday  and Sunday). 
I'm very worried that I may not even receive my parcel...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 18, 2010)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will, don't worry. If not, you'll get a full refund, or so it says on the site.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 19, 2010)

Okay. Now I see some changes in the tracking web:

Destination - Singapore

The item (RB214038165HK) is being processed for departure from Hong Kong as of 19-Oct-2010.

Well, it is still in hong kong... Isn't it?


----------



## Skiller23 (Oct 19, 2010)

yes i guess but the most important is that it progress, just be patient a little more


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's here! Thanks so much!


----------



## Bloodlust (Nov 8, 2010)

11 days from the day you ordered. Waiting time is still pretty acceptable IMO...


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 8, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> 11 days from the day you ordered. Waiting time is still pretty acceptable IMO...



...lucky basterd..., I've been waiting over 3 weeks and it just left HK last week..

Ah well, It'll come soon enough


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 8, 2010)

Good luck!

Anyway the dstwo is awesome! Worth the price!
Thanks shoptemp! ^^


----------

